# Baytril



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

A few questions.

What is the treatment for ear infections? (I was told Baytril, but I want to check.)
It does NOT appear to be pasturella (no sign of snot present. Just insane itching at ears, and a slight tilt at times.)

Will this kill the babies in a pregnant rabbit?
If it does, will the doe still be breedable?

I've let this problem go too long in my favorite/most promising junior. She's always been a little off, and now I'm just mad. I was hoping it would go away, and I'd be able to send her to convention... It's obvious that I wasn't going to be able to. Now that she's in a senior coat, and in condition, she's just AWESOME. D=

Anywho, a week ago i bred her. she's just over 5 months. 


Ideas?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 13, 2010)

r u sure it isnt ear mites?



EXCUSE my typing I am so sorry about that. I meant Are you sure is itsn't ear mites?


If its ear mites you can just put a couple of drops of ivermectin in the ears. Revolution is used for ear mites in cats off label not sure about rabbits but i did use revolution for the hairless spots on my bunnies so i know its rabbit safe. On cats we use topically and it will treat the ear mites. I will ask a friend about treating ear infections if it is one.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 13, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Will this kill the babies in a pregnant rabbit?
> If it does, will the doe still be breedable?


No It wont kill the babies in a pregnant doe and she will be breed-able.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm 99.9% sure it's not earmites.
I did, once you mention it, go out and start treatment for that to, just in case.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 13, 2010)

baytril is a pretty safe drug especially on pregnant females. 

Here is something i found for dogs.
"However, no evidence exists that Baytril treatment of pregnant or nursing dogs would have a negative influence on the cartilage development of the offspring."
http://www.baytril.com/13/Safety_and_Toxicology.htm


----------

